
Facebook and Google Were Victims of $100M Payment Scam - happy-go-lucky
http://fortune.com/2017/04/27/facebook-google-rimasauskas/
======
drewg123
What is the state-of-the art way to block those annoying autoplay videos?

I have previously enabled click-to-play for flash, but now that videos have
moved to html5, that no longer works. So then I installed the "Disable HTML5
Autoplay" chrome extension, which worked for a while, but seems to be less and
less effective these days. Then I resorted to picking site elements with
Ublock. Amazingly, this didn't work today for this Fortune article. I finally
had to just block their CDN (brightcove) via Privacy Badger.

Surely there must be a better way. This is just getting insane.

~~~
elorant
Have you tried to disable JavaScript? That might work. There are even add-ons
that let you do with one click.

~~~
jwilk
Then you get an empty page...

Disabling JS and CSS kinda works, if you don't mind useless images that take
the whole screen.

Here's an archived copy, which also works with JS disabled:

[https://archive.fo/JwNn6](https://archive.fo/JwNn6)

------
chiph
The interesting aspect is how a $100m theft is not considered a "material
event" with regards to SEC reporting at these firms.

~~~
patcheudor
You would be shocked by how much large companies can loose as a result of
fraud and inventory loss without reporting. Typically companies establish a
percentage of revenue which when surpassed triggers disclosure. It's usually
in the 1% neighborhood. Alphabet reported $89.5 billion in revenue in just
2016 & this fraud reportedly took place over two years. In other words, not
even close to what most companies would consider reportable from a percentage
perspective.

